# Ich in a Shrimp Tank



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello, I have recently noticed my betta has ich in my tank with amanos. Does anyone know of a chemical that won't kill shrimp? Thanks!


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

You can remove the beta for treatment in another tank. As far as I know icy can't survive without a fish host, so it'll for of in the tank with the amanos. You can also do a heat treatment and I believe the amanos will be fine with the increased temps for a bit


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

My only issue with separating is that I'm limited to 5 gallons and I already have them in a 5.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Add an air-stone into the tank (if there isn't one in there already), then increase heat and add aquarium salt.


The amanos should be fine, as long as you don't change the parameters too quickly. From my knowledge (not experience!), amanos can handle up to 17 ppt salinity, aka brackish, so the amount of salt required to treat ich would be negligible. Still, if the amanos don't like the changing parameters, they could still jump ship.


----------



## auditinprogress (Jan 13, 2017)

I treated my tank with cherry shrimp, amano shrimp, and a nerite snail that got ich with heat and seachem paraguard. It says not to use with invertebrates but lots of people have reported success with it. I use a little less than the recommended dosage.

Today was day 18 of the treatment and I have only had one shrimp die and I'm not sure the treatment had anything to do with it. He died immediately after molting. Many of the other shrimp have molted during the treatment with no issues.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Kordon Ich Attack. Natural herbal med that is safe and gentle for fish, inverts (shrimp, snails) and plants.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

I'll look into all of these. Thank you for the suggestions, everyone!


----------

